
To Track Coronavirus, Israel Moves to Tap Secret Trove of Cellphone Data - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/16/world/middleeast/israel-coronavirus-cellphone-tracking.html
======
raxxorrax
Yeah, sure, because of the virus.

~~~
beagle3
Israel is taking the quarantine seriously, and arrests people for breaking it.
I suspect they know if they do "parallel construction" a-la the US it won't
stand, so they're shining the light on the methods they'll surely use (whether
authorized or not) to figure things out.

And of course, get everyone used to the idea, which will make life
significantly easier for them once the Corona situation is long forgotten.

~~~
raxxorrax
Easier for the Israeli government? They have issues with their voters trust as
a lot of other countries right now. I doubt that will be very helpful.

------
0x4477
No, no, believe us, we're tracking and spying on you for your own good. Trust
us.

------
fortran77
I'm in Tel Aviv right now. The Israelis are acting very civilly, helping one
another, and are prepared. Don't forget, because of our neighbor problem,
everyone has ventilators/gas masks, and shelters with provisions! Nearly
everyone has served in the military. It's a very well-prepared nation.

